# new 55g setup



## IncrdblHulk7 (Jan 26, 2013)

Just getting back into the aquarium hobby after many many years. Been reading a LOT and driving myself crazy with all the choices. Here is where I am now and plan on going. Looking for opinions/suggestions.

Goal = 55g Cichlid Tank (leaning toward haps & peacocks)

So far I have the 55g tank and am working on building a wooden stand.

Stuff to buy ...

Filter: Torn between the FX4 (on sale for $220) and 407 ($199). If i got with the FX4 it will be a pretty tight fit in the stand (but can make it work). Just worried that it will be overkill for 55g tank. The other option I keep reading about is going with dual smaller filters. I was hoping to avoid HOB, because I want to keep aquarium about 3" from wall and I like the canister setup.

Heater: Fluval E200

Light: Fluval Aquasky 48"

Any other recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

One canister should be fine for a 55G...shoot for 8X to 10X GPH.

I like the in-line Hydor heaters, not sure what they have for a 55G and check the hose size for a match with your canister.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I use two canisters for my 55g tank. Both are cascade 1000's. They have served me very well. Having two intakes at the corners of the tank have kept it very clean. Plus if I have a problem with one, I don't have to rush around for a replacement as I have a second one doing the work.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Or you can keep that HOB on the shelf for emergencies.


----------



## IncrdblHulk7 (Jan 26, 2013)

Torn with what filter setup to go with.

Single FX4 (and maybe spare hob on shelf for emergency)
Dual 307 or 407s - but that is $$$
Or go with dual canisters of different brand (like the Cascade mentioned above)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are in it for the long term, consider a canister like the API Filstar FX4. $200 and 450GPH. No priming and single lever open/close for easy maintenance. Mine are 15 years and still running on the original impellers. I own 5 or 6 of them.

The FX4 is too much for the tank.


----------

